# partner points on EOI



## eniale (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to know if i can claim points on EOI through my husband's work experience.
He did not finish his degree in civil engineering (2-3 subjects left). He did not take another course and entered the IT industry instead. His working experience includes:
3 yrs as technical support representative for a US company
1.5 yrs as IT Helpdesk for an Australian company
1.5 yrs as System Administrator for an Australian company


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

eniale said:


> I would like to know if i can claim points on EOI through my husband's work experience.
> He did not finish his degree in civil engineering (2-3 subjects left). He did not take another course and entered the IT industry instead. His working experience includes:
> 3 yrs as technical support representative for a US company
> 1.5 yrs as IT Helpdesk for an Australian company
> 1.5 yrs as System Administrator for an Australian company


Hi there
Unless he has a qualification in IT, it is very unlikely you'll be able to claim points for it. I had a similar situation, and had to go back to university to get a qualification for the job I'd been doing for 25 years!


----------

